# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Who are the Forum Archers?

## Bavarian_Hunter

Hi Guys,
To kick off this new section I'll ask the obvious question, who are the archers among us. 

I'll put my hand up first.
I shoot a Bear Mauler set @ 64lb, been using rage 2 blade 125gn broadheads with powerflight 340 shafts and blazer 2" hunting vanes.
Also use my sponsored Apex Pro Berserker @ 68lbs, use whatever the sponsors wanna see.

Bringing the mauler to NZ this year to hopefully snag a tahr!.

BH

----------


## P38

BH

I hear SeanDundee is a pretty good archer. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Tahr

If you are talking about the radio program from when I was a kid, *Wirehunt* would be one, and maybe *Dundee* too.

I guess not many of you know what Im talking about....

----------


## Matt2308

I've been known to fling a few arrows!
Mathews Z7 Magnum @ 68lb.
Gold Tip XT hunter arrows, 2" Blazers and G5 Strikers or Montecs @ 125gns.
If I get off this drill ship in time, I'm hoping to get a stag with the bow this roar!

----------


## PerazziSC3

yeah i dabble in a bit of archery,
PSE Brute X @ 65-68lb, using magnus stingers at the moment

----------


## Beanie

Yep me to Mathews 75lbs.  shot all my deer with it and so are going try to shoot a deer with the rifle this year.
Been doing it for quite a few years now

----------


## Toby

I've shot targets but never an animal yet. Hunted with my lil bro put him onto a few goats told him the dos an dots he has 2 deer with it now  :Have A Nice Day: 
PSE something shooting 125gr montecs though atm have 120 strikers cause there was no montecs

----------


## veitnamcam

Something I played with as a kid and have guided an archer a few times.
It has my interest as a hunting tool.
Will keep my eye on this thread.

----------


## savageshooter

Bought a PSE Rally last year, just did an Archery course to get an idea how to use it. The good thing about a Rally is they are adjustable from 29lb to 70lb, I had it turned down to 34 ish for long target sessions as at 50lb they the arrows were driving deap into the pinex and an arse to get out, plus easier to shoot.
 went on a field 3D shoot(shooting big rubber animals at varying distances) It really didnt have the range being down so low. One of the gents had his bow set on 70lb, took a bit of effort to get them out of the targets!


Ive whacked it back up to 50lb to build them muscles(current pain killers talk alot of pop out of me) as the new club targets are made of tougher material.

A recurve SF archery Premium showed up today with all the bells and whistles as I want to learn how to use a traditonal bow too. 

I dont know if Id ever take a bow hunting but it'd be nice to know I might be able to shoot one well enough to do the deed!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## distant stalker

Just looking at getting my own set up for it. Stalked a few goats with the brother in law down south and was great work.for.my dog. He was a real asset so.thinking i might do it a bit more now....

----------


## ishoot10s

I rock a Mission Venture, 32" draw, 58lb. Only bought it coz it's piss easy to get into Aussie with a bow. Hunted far north QLD with it. Can't tell you what I got on the grounds that I might incriminate myself...  :Grin:

----------


## kapitidozer

I have hunted predominately with a bow now for about 4 years and am a member of the NZ bowhunters society. 
I shoot a 70 - 80 pound Hoyt Vectrix XL using Easton Epic 300 arrows with Either Muzzy 125g or NAP Thunderhead 125g three blade broadheads with pretty good success.
However I still enjoy hunting with rifle which recently upgraded to Browning 280 rem yet to taken for a walk. Previously Husky 6.5 X 55.

----------


## Dundee

> If you are talking about the radio program from when I was a kid, *Wirehunt* would be one, and maybe *Dundee* too.
> 
> I guess not many of you know what I’m talking about....


Yeah you lost me Tahr

----------


## Beanie

Small stag I tagged about 4 years ago. Shot at 7m straight in the chest went about 20m and tipped over. good times

----------


## veitnamcam

Couple of work mates were using the shop as a range again this evening, had a couple of vehicles between me and them so I could work on bbq.

----------


## Tahr

> Yeah you lost me Tahr


There used to be a radio serial back in the 50’s and 60’s called “The Archers”. It was about a family in a rather backwards rural town in England.

----------


## Dundee

Jeeze is that a compliment or an insult,thank goodness I don't live in a town. :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=y...&v=KqTgvDA9TsU

My bow is a 25 lb sportflight bow barnett
Here is my quiver its made out of a deer skin, and comes handy alot!

And heres my bow, its nearly bigger than me!

My arrow is half broken but sometime this week imma get some more really good ones from archery direct, they cost $14 each but they are worth it + $10 frate

It only has 1/2 fletchings left  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## kawekakid

Heading for the Kawekas with Barnett bow over easter

----------


## 6MMBR

58lb Wes Wallace longbow, made with osage and yew..my fave. got a 600kg scrub bull at 17ft with it.
lacoda bigfoot compound. never used

----------


## w8indq

2012 new breed cyborg 58# easton powerflights 
Limbdriver pro v rest
Vendetta enforcer 12in stabiliser
Toxonics 5 pin sight
Cobra 1 pin sight

So yeah theres my setup haha hopefully going after some wild cattle in the next few weeks out the coromandel

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## seandundee

> Heading for the Kawekas with Barnett bow over easter


What lb is it?

----------


## w8indq

> What lb is it?


Lol my thoughts but barnett do the vortex as well

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## upnorth uplander

My daughter has a barnett "lil sioux" and "sportflight". Last year she got 1st place at a school sports camp in archery, she thinks shes Katniss off the hunger games movies.

----------


## Friwi

I have been bow hunting for a few years.
I have been shooting a few different recurved bows in my youth. Used to have a black widow takedown.
I have an old Mathews switchback that does the trick.
I just brought back this from Europe with me:


The arrow is 28" from my Mathews as a reference .
That Hungarian bow is only 35# @28" but is very progressive and smooth to shoot.
Friwi

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

@w8indq How'd you go on them wild cattle?

----------


## w8indq

> @w8indq How'd you go on them wild cattle?


Not good my mate never got back to me and he was my contact down there, still hoping to get there but might have to find someone else to go with, in saying that i should probably grab some heavier arrows and broadheads mine are mostly for shooting goats

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## buckles1

Just got into archery last year, shoot an older golden eagle predator, not very well yet I better add!

----------


## Taff

Can,t hunt in the UK with a bow,but have a red head xc 33 set at 56lb, shoot blackout carbon, with 100g expanding broad heads or judo heads for small game. looking forward to hunting turkey's in northland with it though .

----------


## savageshooter

> Can,t hunt in the UK with a bow,but have a red head xc 33 set at 56lb, shoot blackout carbon, with 100g expanding broad heads or judo heads for small game. looking forward to hunting turkey's in northland with it though .


No body can do anythnig in the UK, thats why alot of our UK brothers are moving here for the lifestyle. The motherland is a nanny state. Met alot of lads from Pomgolia here for the guns and hunting.  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Taff

have to agree there bro, our EOI is in the May draw, so fingers crossed a new life awaits.

----------


## savageshooter

> have to agree there bro, our EOI is in the May draw, so fingers crossed a new life awaits.


Good Luck Taff, hope you get in before its compulsary to go to Mosque every friday in Londonistan.

----------


## Toby

@Gibo ....  :Grin:  I'll stop now, don't wanna ruin to many threads

----------


## waynebow

I shoot a mathews monster @ 72 pounds, arrows 300 instigators, with 125 grain spitfire max broadheads.

----------


## RamBow

i am new to hunting, and new to hunting. currently sighting in my first bow, a Mathews ChillR. Very nice piece of kit.

Any bowhunters frequent this forum?

----------


## savageshooter

> i am new to hunting, and new to hunting. currently sighting in my first bow, a Mathews ChillR. Very nice piece of kit.
> 
> Any bowhunters frequent this forum?



Shes a nice looking bow, what did it put you back??

----------


## RamBow

> Shes a nice looking bow, what did it put you back??


bow, decent sight, release and 6 arrows set me back about $2100. it is a beast though! still need a stabiliser, broadheads, and everything else hunting related lol.

----------


## Dundee

> bow, decent sight, release and 6 arrows set me back about $2100. it is a beast though! still need a stabiliser, broadheads, and everything else hunting related lol.


Wack a picture up RamBow :Cool:

----------


## RamBow

> Wack a picture up RamBow


Stabiliser arrived today from the USA. Bow starting to look the business now!

----------


## buckles1

I just discovered the wonders of eBay and bought new bits for mine! If only I could shoot like it looks! Lol

----------


## Dougie

Well lads I am laying here in bed feeling sorry for myself - sore wrist, sore arms, sore back, sore hamstrings (did not know you used them for archery?!!) after shooting probably in excess of 200 arrows yesterday!!! I am mega hooked. Oh and all night I dreamt of bow hunting goats and birds...probably the comical BJ Holdsworth videos I was watching before I fell asleep  :Have A Nice Day: 

I just got set up with an Apex Blizzard package, I don't know what pound I am pulling I just backed it off until it felt good...came at 55lbs in the box and I couldn't draw!! Probably 25-30lbs now I'd guess. My bow can be backed right off to 5lbs so @Gibo could shoot it if he wanted.  :Wink: 

I'm a bit disappointed that it's raining today, my 'range' is outdoors so might wander down to an orchard and ask if I can borrow a big shed later..

So addictive  :Cool:  can't wait to get my first animal with it!

----------


## Gibo

Where did that come from? I'll have you know i'm good for at least a 10lb draw!

----------


## Dougie

> Where did that come from? I'll have you know i'm good for at least a 10lb draw!


Hehehe MORNING!!!

Hey rando wuestion - somebody on my facebook suggested putting washers behind my target arrow tips to whack over rabbits. Is that, um, good? Legal? Ethical? Effective?

----------


## Blue Arrow

I've been getting into my bow hunting this year. So I'm pretty new to it all but this is what I've found:

An arrow with a broad head will go through a bunny and so far into the ground and you might not see it to find it. 
The washer stops the arrow from penetrating the ground, it just sort of flips end over end. 
The washers will invariably get bend but you can straighten them up in a vice.

From what I've seen it's both effective and ethical but won't be legal on DOC land as your arrow-head has to have blades*. 

A 20c coin with a hole drilled in it will do the trick too (& possibly cheeper than washers).
[COUGH] Not that it's legal to do that to money. 


* Bow and cross bow hunting: Permits and licences

----------


## Dougie

> I've*An arrow with a broad head* will go through a bunny and so far into the ground and you might not see it to find it.



Do you mean with a plain target tip?

And cheers for the website linky  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

I've been shooting tennis balls in the back yard as practice and my arrows haven't disappeared...? Maybe it's because of my draw weight being too light. I'm planning on turning it up a little each week. I don't have scales to measure the weight of my draw at the moment but it's definitely much less than 55lbs. I'm guessing 25-30lbs.

----------


## Blue Arrow

Yeah might be a poundage thing or a soft vs hard earth? 

Yeah a target tip will do the trick. Here's a video on it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24XyvF2oL2M

----------


## Dougie

Jesus I'll never get those eight minutes back. But yeah sweet as I'll give it a go. Hopefully weather will clear and some bunnies will die soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

[QUOTE=Dougie;323432]I got someone to teach me with her compound, I've done everything else just by google search. Had my bow two days now and had it sighted in within two hours of opening the box of bits. Now shooting milk bottles very consistently at various ranges from 10yards to 25yards.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE

Once you have hunting and humanely killed a milk bottle, do you take it home, chill it for a day then drink it?
(sorry, didn't want t hijack the other thread)

----------


## Dougie

[QUOTE=sako75;323486]


> I got someone to teach me with her compound, I've done everything else just by google search. Had my bow two days now and had it sighted in within two hours of opening the box of bits. Now shooting milk bottles very consistently at various ranges from 10yards to 25yards.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Once you have hunting and humanely killed a milk bottle, do you take it home, chill it for a day then drink it?
> (sorry, didn't want t hijack the other thread)


I actually hang it and stuff it with frozen venison to cool it down, then butcher and let age for a few days before freezing.

 :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dead is better

My old man is that guy who walks quietly onto an ABA bow hunting course and then beats all the sighted compounds with his bare longbow.  Wish I had half the guys skill with that thing. I even bought a Bearpaw longbow I  from Germany and made my own spruce arrows. Turns out I'm still rubbish with a bow haha. I do like the look of those Mathews type bows tho. It's surprising how much more you get for your archery money these days

----------


## brodster

I got a Hoyt off a friend a couple of months ago and I'm hooked. Bows and bowhunting are superwickedawesome... So far I've got a couple of goats and two turkeys. Tried a rooster with small game heads and learned that you need something with blades because the feathers are so damn thick anything else just bounces off in a great big puff of feathers.

----------

